# Home Theater System that plays sound through headphones and speakers at same time



## EdieN (Jan 15, 2015)

I am looking for a home theater system that can play sound through both the speakers and headphones at the same time when playing a DVD. I currently have a Sony DVXHD265 system and it cannot do this. It does have a headphone jack, but when I use it, it does not play sound through the speakers. This is a problem because I am hard of hearing and for both myself and my family to watch a video, I need this capability. Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

None that I'm aware.

The headphone jack always disables the speakers. Unlike special cases like yours, when most people use headphones, they don't want the speakers working.

Many TV's have a headphone jack. So depending on your source and how the hardware is connected, that may be an option.


----------



## EdieN (Jan 15, 2015)

That won't work for me as the sound from DVDs goes through the home theater system not the TV. Thanks anyway.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

EdieN said:


> That won't work for me as the sound from DVDs goes through the home theater system not the TV. Thanks anyway.


You might be able to use something like THIS provided your system has outputs for stereo - say a tape loop - that are active along with whatever drives the speakers.


----------



## EdieN (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a set of these wireless headphones. If I use them when playing DVDs on my home theater system, the sound only comes through the headphones so my family cannot hear the sound. Thanks anyway.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

What is the make and model # of the system you use?


----------



## EdieN (Jan 15, 2015)

The Home Theater is a Sony DAV-HDX265 and the TV is a Toshiba 42rv530u.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You're correct. That Sony unit will not work - there are no audio outputs other than the HDMI and the headphone jack. And you already figured out that using the headphones cuts the audio signal to the HDMI. (This is one of the reasons why we do not recommend this type all-in-one unit - lack of connection flexibility.)

I could not find a description for the TV. If it has a headphone jack or "audio out" RCA type plus (usually red & white) then the wireless headphones might still work. You'd might have to go into the menus of the TV to activate the output. If the TV only has optical out then you need something like THIS to plug the headphones into.


----------



## EdieN (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks anyway. The TV has multiple audio out ports. Looks like the only way to be able for me and my family to hear the sound when playing DVD movies is to disconnect the Home Theater and connect a DVD player directly to the TV.


----------

